# Can anyone reccomend Books on gutting



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

When I was a early teens I had gone bow hunting with an uncle, He would not let me watch when he was gutting animal (stated I was too young) which was OK cause I was able to protect the beer. 
What I would like to know is a book that shows how to gut cut and tan if available? I do not want to waste anything that I am able kill.
Thanks RR


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For something like that, there is no real way to learn how to gut better than doing it. Look in the local papers for "Hunter Training" courses that combines both how to hunt and how to prepare the harvest. From there, you can start hunting with hunting-buddies and practice what you learned in class ...

Now - with that being said - you could try Gut It. Cut It. Cook It.: The Deer Hunter's Guide to Processing & Preparing Venison: Amazon.ca: Eric Fromm, Al Cambronne: Books for a book ...


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just bought this one (for deer, but might get you started for all your larger mammals).

Amazon.com: Gut It. Cut It. Cook It.: The Deer Hunter's Guide to Processing & Preparing Venison (9781440203701): Eric Fromm, Al Cambronne: Books


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

Heh, just noticed NK had posted the same book I did (Great minds, I suppose). I've breezed through it at Bass Pro Shops. Seems pretty thorough.


----------



## Proud_Poppa (Oct 10, 2010)

I've found YouTube to be a great resource for instructional videos for things like this. It helps greatly if you have a hi speed internet connection to watch the videos. For example, I did this search on "wild game butchering" and it returned this list of videos: 
YouTube - wild game butchering

Try also searching for wild game processing, and wild game dressing.

*Warning*.....these videos show actual processing of game. If you are squeamish I suggest you don't watch them!

Fred


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Try this website on youtube. Also type in "field dressing deer."


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mosquitomountainman said:


> "field dressing deer."


I like to dress mine in a nice tuxedo with tails, and a top hat.  :ignore:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I like to dress mine in a nice tuxedo with tails, and a top hat.  :ignore:


LOL! We have a daughter-in-law who has a miniature horse that she dresses in a tux for parades.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

To the OP

Don't mess up and open the stomach.

The 'HSSSSSSSSSS' is NOT your friend


----------

